# Wer kennt diese SMS mit Absender Momentum TR ohne Nummer?



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2004)

Hallo an alle,

kennt jemand diese Meldung?

"Achtung! In Kürze erhalten Sie Ihre neue Ausgabe des Momentum Traders
Dringlichkeit 3 per Fax oder E-mail."

Diese spam bekomme ich täglich und kann sie nicht zurückverfolgen weil als Absender "Momentum TR" und keine Nummer angegeben ist. Wie kann ich dies abstellen?

Hilfe

LG
Ratlos


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2004)

*Re: Wer kennt diese SMS mit Absender Momentum TR ohne Nummer*

.

Schreiben Sie Ort und Zeit dieser unlauteren Anrufe in Form einer Beschwerde und senden diese an Ihren Handy-Provider sowie an die RegTP und die Wettbewerbszentrale.


----------

